# Tyre pressures for Burstner Argos ?



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi All

Just wondering what you Argos owners or any other tag 5 tonners come to that are putting in your tyres. I know I can phone Michelin, but thought I would ask here first and maybe save a phone call.  

My tyres are Michelin Camping tyres.

Steve


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Steve

I too have Michelin Camping tyres and have set the tyre pressures to those as stated in the AL-KO handbook.

For my vehicle with AL-KO Model AMC 50HT on a 40 Heavy base vehicle with 225/75 R16 tyres (similar to your's I think?) I have the tyre pressures set as follows:

Front: 5.5 bar (80psi)
Rear: 3.8 bar (55psi)

So far the ride has been very good, particularly for passengers in the rear.

Hope this helps?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Imbiber said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I too have Michelin Camping tyres and have set the tyre pressures to those as stated in the AL-KO handbook.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy - Thanks for that. 8) Yes, yours are the same tyres as mine, although mine if I remember rightly were 80 psi all round from the factory. 8O Would be good to hear from others before I decide which to go for.

Steve


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Tyre*

I have found 65psi front and 60psi rear to work well for us

regards


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Gents, This topic has been discussed many times before on here and in a nutshell, you need to know the actual load on each axle so you can work out the correct tyre pressure.
The attached download should clarify the situation for you.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your help. 8) 

Steve


----------

